# Những loại nước hoa cho tóc được yêu thích năm 2018



## thuypham (15/5/18)

Các nhà điều chế đã tinh tế tạo ra những hương nước hoa cho tóc, chỉ riêng tóc mà thôi.
Nước hoa cho tóc đang trở thành xu hướng thịnh hành của năm 2018. Mỗi thương hiệu nước hoa cao cấp đều cho ra mắt một lọ nước hoa dựa trên một mùi hương nổi tiếng của mình. Có thể bạn đang nghĩ: “_Tại sao mình không xịt thẳng nước hoa bình thường lên tóc luôn nhỉ”? _Lý do là, những lọ nước hoa mà bạn đang có thường chứa cồn, và thành phần này có thể làm tóc bạn khô rối. Nước hoa cho tóc được điều chế đặc biệt, cho mái tóc ngào ngạt mùi hương yêu thích của bạn mà vẫn giữ được sự mềm mại.

*NƯỚC HOA CHO TÓC GUCCI BLOOM CỦA GUCCI*
Đúng với tinh thần tên gọi, Gucci đã chắt lọc mùi hương của những bông hoa tươi vào lọ nước hoa này. Gucci Bloom có mùi hương hoa truyền thống, nhẹ nhàng và tươi mát.

Mùi hương sẽ bay hơi sau khoảng 3 giờ đồng hồ. Tính chất thoảng nhẹ của hương nước hoa này rất tuyệt để bạn sử dụng mỗi ngày, nhưng điều đó cũng có nghĩa là mùi hương sẽ không giữ được lâu đâu.




*NƯỚC HOA CHO TÓC ELEVATOR MUSIC HAIR PERFUME CỦA BYREDO*
Nước hoa của Byredo luôn vô cùng đặc sắc. Elevator Music là một trong những mùi hương được yêu thích nhất của hãng. Mùi hương này phù hợp với rất nhiều người, với hương hoa phi yến, mùi tre, xạ hương và các hương hoa khác.

Như Gucci Bloom, những lọ nước hoa có mùi nhẹ như vậy thường có xu hướng không giữ được lâu. May mắn là Byredo có lọ nước hoa size mini mà bạn có thể dễ dàng mang theo trong túi xách của mình.




*NƯỚC HOA CHO TÓC A WALK IN THE RAIN SHINE & FRAGRANCE MIST CỦA PERCY & REED*
Khác với cái tên của mình, lọ nước hoa này không có mùi như nước mưa đâu. Một mùi hương hoa tươi mát, thoang thoảng trộn với lớp hương nền mùi gỗ mộc mạc. Tuyệt vời hơn nữa, lọ nước hoa này còn có tác dụng làm tóc bạn bóng mượt nữa cơ.

Lọ nước hoa này có khả năng giữ mùi khá lâu. Mùi hương sẽ lưu trên tóc bạn khoảng hơn 4 giờ đồng hồ.




*NƯỚC HOA CHO TÓC COCO MADEMOISELLE PARFUME FRESH HAIR MIST CỦA CHANEL*
Với hương cam, hoa hồng và hoắc hương nồng nàn, nước hoa cho tóc của Chanel sẽ quyến rũ bất kỳ chàng trai (hay bạn gái) nào trong buổi hẹn hò của hai người. Bạn sẽ chẳng cần đến Tinder nữa đâu.

Dù sau vài giờ hương cam và hoa hồng sẽ bay mất, mùi hoắc hương sẽ lưu lài nhiều giờ sau đó. Những nước hoa gắn mác “parfum” của Chanel thường sẽ giữ hương được trên 6 giờ đồng hồ.




*NƯỚC HOA CHO TÓC MISS DIOR PARFUME HAIR MIST CỦA DIOR*
Lọ nước hoa này tỏa hương như một bó hoa hồng. Nếu bạn muốn mái tóc của mình có mùi hương như một bó hoa tuyệt đẹp, đây là sản phẩm dành cho bạn. Những nốt cuối cùng đọng lại của Miss Dior có mùi xạ hương chấm phá nét mạnh mẽ trong tính cách của nàng.

Đến hơn 6 giờ sau, hương hoa hồng bơ và xạ hương nồng nàn vẫn sẽ còn lưu lại trên tóc bạn.




*NƯỚC HOA CHO TÓC TOM FORD BLACK ORCHID HAIR MIST*
Mùi hương đặc trưng của thương hiệu xa xỉ này, Black Orchid, là sự hòa quyện giữa hương vị ngọt ngào, hương cay nồng và hương đất. Lọ nước hoa này đáng mơ ước hệt như sản phẩm gốc, nhưng với cái giá “thân thiện” với túi tiền hơn rất nhiều.

Hãy sẵn sàng nghe những lời khen cả ngày nàng nhé, vì Black Orchid sẽ lưu trên tóc nàng đến tận 9 giờ đồng hồ.




*NƯỚC HOA CHO TÓC ALBER ELBAZ SUPERSTITIOUS HAIR MIST CỦA FREDERIC MALLE VÀ ALBER ELBAZ*
Frederic Malle là thương hiệu nước hoa xa xỉ bậc nhất và sản phẩm cho tóc này cũng chẳng phải là ngoại lệ. Mùi của cỏ vetiver và hương trầm ngào ngạt hòa với những nốt hương đào và hoa hồng nhẹ nhàng hơn là một kết hợp hoàn hảo.

Nếu xếp hạng nước hoa bằng khả năng giữ mùi thì đây sẽ là nhà vô địch. Chỉ có gội đầu mới gột rửa được mùi hương này khỏi mái tóc của bạn thôi.




_Nguồn:Elle_​


----------



## songngu22 (10/11/21)

Nước hoa cho tóc đang trở thành xu hướng thịnh hành của năm 2018.


----------

